# Sau khi nâng mũi nên kiêng ăn gì? Nâng mũi nên kiêng ăn trong bao lâu?



## luuanh95 (26/9/19)

*Sau khi nâng mũi nên kiêng ăn gì?*

-Một chế độ ăn đầy đủ dinh dưỡng nhưng không ảnh hưởng đến vết thương cũng như thúc đẩy chiếc mũi mới ổn định hơn là rất cần thiết, quyết định 50% hiệu quả dài lâu sau khi nâng mũi. Vậy, _Nâng mũi cần kiêng những gì_ ?

Dưới đây, bác sĩ sẽ liệt kê một vài thực phẩm bạn nên kiêng kị để có một chiếc mũi đẹp dài lâu.




​*● Nâng mũi nên kiêng trái cây nào?*
- Trái cây bổ sung nhiều vitamin và dưỡng chất hoàn toàn giúp ích cho quá trình làm lành vết thương sau khi nâng mũi. Thế nhưng, bạn cũng cần kiêng một số loại nước ép như: nước dừa, nước rau má bởi vì chúng có thể gây ra tình trạng chảy máu nhiều ở những vết thương hở, không tốt cho những ca phẫu thuật nâng mũi.

- Ngoài ra, khi nâng mũi bằng tiêm filler, bạn cũng hạn chế ăn những trái cây cứng, khó nhai, hoặc quá chua, sẽ phải sử dụng cơ mặt, cơ hàm nhiều có thể khiến chiếc mũi mới thành hình của bạn bị lệch.




​*● Không nên ăn rau muống, thịt bò sau khi nâng mũi*
- Rau muống là một trong những thực phẩm đứng đầu danh sách bị loại bỏ sau khi thực hiện bất cứ một ca phẫu thuật nào, kể cả nâng mũi hay tiêm filler nâng mũi. Đây là loại thực phẩm khiến vết thương dễ mưng mủ, ảnh hưởng đến thời gian hồi phục. Ngoài ra, chúng cũng chứa nhiều protein khiến da bị kích thích, dễ gây ra sẹo lồi xấu xí.

*● Các loại gia vị, đồ uống có tính kích thích *
- Các loại gia vị gây cay, có tính kích thích với vùng mũi như: ớt, tiêu, mù tạt,... cũng nên được hạn chế sau khi nâng mũi. Bởi mùi của chúng có thể khiến mũi dị ứng khiến bạn hắt hơi liên tục, ảnh hưởng đến dáng mũi chưa kịp định hình. Bạn cũng không nên ăn các loại rau gia vị như hành tỏi hoặc các loại đồ uống, rượu, bia, cà phê có thể ảnh hưởng đến vùng mũi. Đặc biệt không nên thuốc lá trong giai đoạn này.

*● Nên kiêng những thực phẩm có khó tiêu, lên men*
- Các loại thực phẩm nằm trong danh sách này như: dưa, giá, cà muối… được lên men không chỉ khiến vết thương mưng mủ, sưng đau khó lành mà còn gây nên tình trạng ợ hơi, ợ chua ảnh hưởng đến vùng mũi. Ngoài ra, bạn cũng đừng uống nước có gas trong giai đoạn mũi mới định hình nhé!

*Nâng mũi nên kiêng ăn trong bao lâu*
Những thực phẩm cần ăn kiêng này chỉ không có lợi cho vùng mũi trong một khoảng thời gian nhất định khi dáng mũi chưa ổn định, nhiều nhất là trong khoảng 1 tháng sau nâng mũi. Còn những tháng sau đó bạn có thể bổ sung chế độ dinh dưỡng như bình thường mà không cần kiêng khem gì cả.




​Việc bổ sung các thực phẩm ăn kiêng trong thời gian kiêng cữ sẽ làm chậm thời gian hồi phục và rất có thể sẽ gây ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến kết quả thẩm mỹ.
Để đăng ký phẫu thuật nâng mũi tại VietCharm, các bạn hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi qua hotline: 0941.939.393 – 0911.688.666 hoặc đến trực tiếp địa chỉ 305 Kim Mã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội để được các bác sĩ thăm khám và tư vấn dáng mũi phù hợp.


----------

